# Scythe is no more :(



## thorhack (Sep 1, 2010)

So my mantis i caught has been acting weird for awhile now. Just really skiddish and doesn't want me to hold him. My girlfriend thought he was going to molt soon but I didn't know what was wrong. Well, yesterday I let him out to stretch his wings a bit and he seemed just down right clumsy. So he flew up on the ceiling fan and just sat there motionless for hours, when I looked at him closer I though he was dead to i touched his antennae, he then barely moved and his abdomen was insanely skinny and it looked like he was pooping a lot. I figured I'd better leave him out of the cage and when I came home last night he was laying on the floor his right claw twitching over and over. He was obviously dead but it was weird how often his claw twitched and how perfectly parallel his posture was.

So what the heck happened? He seemed weird, but not life-threateningly so and then just died. Also his abdomen was curled, weird


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.  Maybe he died of old age. Adult males don't live as long as females. Or he could of been really sick for some reason.

-Kevin


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 1, 2010)

wow that stinks, curled up like Dorothy's slippers in wizard of Oz. :blink: never seen that before?


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 1, 2010)

i am so sorry for your loss  i think it was just his time


----------



## eur0pein (Sep 1, 2010)

im sorry for your loss but u live and learn. with the but bend thing i think that was just from the fall (if he fell) but he probibly died of old age


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2010)

I've no clue, let me ask you, was he able to mate?


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 1, 2010)

That sucks  Sorry for your loss


----------



## thorhack (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah it does suck  I was actually really sad. But Luckily I caught another one right before he died, and no I didn't get to mate him  I can never mind any females. I guess since they don't fly


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2010)

He wasn't going to molt because he is adult already. Reaching adulthood means the end of molting. Sometimes they just die. Could have been old age. And no mantis wants you to hold it.


----------



## thorhack (Sep 15, 2010)

He loved walking around on my hands and sitting on my head watching tv with me lol. Then he'd fly to the table and perch up high and wait to pounce on my girlfriend haha. I really do miss him, the other two Chinese I have now are lame, one is just pissed all the time, striking at me and when I mist him. He seems to kill his food only because they annoy him. Eating the heads then leaving them to die. The other hardly ever eats but at least he'll let me hold him.

The pissed one is Savage and the timid one is Able lol I really need to get some money flowin so I can get an ooth


----------



## thorhack (Sep 15, 2010)

Some more pictures I found on my camera of Scythe. Some of the best i've seen of Chinese.

These two are my favorites, he looks awesome!  











these aren't as cool but they're still nice.


----------

